# 10 day forecast for Cancun - SHOWERS EVERYDAY!



## carpediem

The last time we went to Cancun - April 2004 - we had picture perfect weather.  I just looked at the 10 day forecast as we will be traveling in the next week and found that they are expecting 10 days of showers.  

Is Cancun like Florida during the summer months where there is a brief shower everyday for a short time?  Or is this going to be a really wet vacation?

I wanted to pack appropriately, whatever that means.

Thanks.


----------



## BSQ

I wouldn't stress too much over the forecast.  I usually take an average out of three different weather sites to get a remote idea of what it might be like for my trips to Cancun.  Actually I only use them to track tropical activity.  

In general, the rain will be a short burst that doesn't last very long.  It can be a torrential down pour, but it seems to move out quickly.  We usually just park ourselves un a palapa and wait it out.

Even when it's raining it's still warm out ... long as there isn't any lightening we've been known to sit at the pool bar, since we're already wet. 

In generael I find weather.com to be the least accurate and accuweather or wunderground to be closer to reality.


----------



## Blondie

It will NOT be that bad. The one time we took out kids to Aruba I checked the forecast every day before we went and I shouldn't have. It upset me so much as it had clouds and showers every day and it was mostly inaccurate.  We had great weather and I am sure you will too!


----------



## carpediem

Thanks BSQ and Blondie,

I usually check weather.com which is lousy.  I don't mind the rain but if you live anywhere near the Maryland/DC/Virginia area we have had lots of flooding and rain and I do so want to dry off on vacation.

We were planning our first trip to Chichen Itza and really didn't want to have to deal with a major downpour.  Glad to hear that they can be relatively quick bursts.  They are actually a welcome relief at times.

Thanks again.


----------



## LisaH

We just got back last Sat. Before I left for Cancun, I was checking weather on-line everyday for two weeks and it always showed shower/thunderstorm everyday during the time we would be there. It turned out that we didn't have a single day of rain, sunny everyday!


----------



## M&M

I like this forecast better.
http://wwwa.accuweather.com/world-forecast-page2.asp?partner=accuweather&myadc=0&traveler=0&zipcode=NAM|MX|MX023|CANCUN|&fday=6&metric=0

I'm looking forward to sunny weather 

Mike


----------



## daventrina

The outlook from http://accuweather.com looks better. And if you look at the hourly report, there is little rain.
When we compare accuweather with weather channel accuweather generally does a better job. Most of the time when there is a conflict, accuweather is more accurate.


----------



## Judy999

I would not worry.  Last week in Cancun, we did not have one single drop of rain.

The forecast said shower daily...Enjoy your visit.  


Judy


----------



## cymomtx

We were there June 17 - July 1 and the prediction was 60% chance of rain every day and we did not see any of it!


----------



## Joe L

Two years ago they predicted rain every day during our visit. We has some passing tropical showers for about 10 minutes on two days.  I remember one particular day the front desk at the Carib had a five day forecast card showing rain all day for that day.  There wasn't a cloud in the sky.


----------

